# Mira a esto/Miralo/Mira a lo



## Matty08

Hello

Could you tell me which example is correct and why?

1. Mira a esto
2. Miralo (?)
3.Mira a lo

Or something different with 'lo'.

Thanks


----------



## gengo

2 is correct.  1 is incorrect because mirar does not take a preposition before the object, unless we use la A personal (for people).  3 is incorrect because the lo must be combined with the verb, and no preposition is needed.

You need a tilde in míralo.


----------



## Sendro Páez

Not that fast, gengo, the first one is correct as well. While "_Mira esto_" means "Take a look at this," "_Mira a esto_" means "Look at this." I don't know whether my poor explanation in English makes any sense...


----------



## Agró

Si "esto" es una cosa (y no veo que pueda ser nada más), "mira a esto" es también incorrecto para mí.
Sendro, danos una situación en que te parezca válido.

Por otro lado, ¿en qué se diferencian "take a look at this" y "look at this"?

Miralo (sin tilde) es correcto en _voseish_.


----------



## Sendro Páez

_Mira la pared_ y _Mira a la pared_. _Examinar la pared_ y _Dirigir la vista a la pared_. ¡Y ya avisé que mi inglés no es para tirar cohetes, pero juraría que mirar en la dirección de algo y echar un vistazo a ese algo no son la misma cosa!


----------



## SevenDays

"Mirar" también tiene un uso _intransitivo de movimiento_, y con la preposición "a" (que no marca un CD) _mirar a _equivale a "hacia", "dirigir la mirada a". Es decir, la preposición marca un CC. Y como todas las cosas, _mira a esto_ se entenderá contextualmente.


----------



## Agró

Solo encuentro esta acepción entre sus usos intransitivos que pueda acercarse a lo que estamos tratando
10. intr. Tener un objetivo o un fin al ejecutar algo. Solo mira a su provecho.
y ni siquiera en este caso yo usaría "a" sino "por", que me parece lo más habitual.


----------



## Matty08

And can we say "Mírale", when we mean an other person?


----------



## gengo

Matty08 said:


> And can we say "Mírale", when we mean an other person?



Only in some places (geographical regions), and only for a single (that is, not two) male.


----------



## SevenDays

Si hablamos del diccionario de la RAE, la primera acepción dice 

1. tr. Dirigir la vista a un objeto. U. t. c. intr. y c. prnl.

O sea, el '"transitivo" _mirar_ también tiene un uso "intransitivo" (a veces la gramática se parece a la física cuántica; un verbo puede ser percibido de dos maneras distintas).


----------



## Matty08

Okay, thanks.
The last thing that I'd like to ask you is:

Why do we write "míralo" with the graphic accent? I'd write it like "miralo" because the second to last sound is still a part of the verb "mirar".

Mira*lo - *the stressed sound is "ra" and it is a part of the verb.


----------



## gengo

Matty08 said:


> Why do we write "míralo" with the graphic accent? I'd write it like "miralo" because the second to last sound is still a part of the verb "mirar".
> 
> Mira*lo - *the stressed sound is "ra" and it is a part of the verb.



No, the "mi" is the stressed vowel.  Think of it this way:  the verb is still pronounced the same (MIra), and adding the "lo" doesn't change the pronunciation.


----------



## Agró

SevenDays said:


> Si hablamos del diccionario de la RAE, la primera acepción dice
> 
> 1. tr. Dirigir la vista a un objeto. U. t. c. intr. y c. prnl.
> 
> O sea, el '"transitivo" _mirar_ también tiene un uso "intransitivo" (a veces la gramática se parece a la física cuántica; un verbo puede ser percibido de dos maneras distintas).


Sí, me refería al DRAE, pero en esa primera acepción, versión intransitiva, ¿dónde dice que deba usarse una preposición o que esta deba ser "a"?
Yo no sé si es cosa del español que usamos por esta región mía pero a mí eso de "mira a esto" me suena horrible.
Lo único que me viene a la cabeza como normal sería una situación del tipo "Carlitos, mira a la pared la próxima media hora y no se te ocurra volver a incordiar al profe" (mirar a: ponerse de cara a).


----------



## Sendro Páez

Agró said:


> Lo único que me viene a la cabeza como normal sería una situación del tipo "Carlitos, mira a la pared la próxima media hora y no se te ocurra volver a incordiar al profe" (mirar a: ponerse de cara a).


(Me parece fascinante que difieras de la percepción que creía antonomástica de este verbo, Agró. Nunca deja uno de sorprenderse o, como suele decirse, «donde menos se espera salta la liebre»).

Bueno, y aun suponiendo que esta fuera la única situación aceptable, ¿qué más necesitaríamos para considerar el ejemplo 1 de Matty08 como correcto? Por mi parte, creo que nada.

Por si acaso persistieran las dudas, la acepción 10 de _mirar_ en el _Diccionario de la Real Academia Española_ que mencionaste, Agró, sería un buen principio para la tarea de despejarlas.

¿Más? La primera acepción del _DRAE_, apuntada por SevenDays y que suele aparecer con las preposiciones _hacia_, _para_ y (principalmente) _a_, me parece omnipresente en el español. Es más, considero «_mirar a_ + cosa» el uso principal del verbo. Como ampliación, aquí lo que dice el _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas_.

Más: La acepción séptima del _DRAE_ también es consabidísima y casi inevitable en su ámbito (la alternativa con el verbo _dar_, muy común, no es tan versátil). En Google mismo podemos encontrar ejemplos a porrillo; metiendo «mira a la plaza», sin ir más lejos.

Si quisiéramos buscar ejemplos en la edición facsímil _online_ de la _Nueva gramática de la lengua española_, bastaría seguir este enlace y poner «mirar a» en el cuadro de búsqueda. Salen un buen puñado de cosas.
-~o0O0o~-​


Matty08 said:


> Mira*lo - *the stressed sound is "ra" and it is a part of the verb.


Although I can't get what you mean by "it is a part of the verb" (because that's undeniable), you are partially, and just partially, right. The usual pronunciation of the imperative '_mira_' when it has certain pronouns attached ('_lo_' among others) implies a stressed /i/, as in [mí.ra.lo], [mí.ra.nos], or [mí.ra.les]. However, Argentinians pronounce those words like [mi.rá.lo], [mi.rá.nos], and [mi.rá.les], as Agró said (post #4). Therefore, you aren't totally wrong, Matty08. (Needless to say, in Spanish writing follows pronunciation.)
-~o0O0o~-​


Matty08 said:


> And, can we say "_mírale_," when we mean another person?


I'm afraid I have to disagree with gengo again. To be precise, I just disagree with his usage of the adverb _only_ in post #9. As you can read here, sentences like "_Mírale a la pierna rota cuando le confieses a Ana la tontería que hiciste_" are impeccable.


----------



## Matty08

Guys, why can we say "Mirale a pierna rota"?

1. La pierna rota is not a person ,  so why we use `a`.
2. Pierna rota is not a person, so why we can use "le", instead of "lo" "la"?


----------



## gengo

Matty08 said:


> Guys, why can we say "Mírale a la pierna rota"?
> 
> 1. La pierna rota is not a person ,  so why we use `a`.
> 2. Pierna rota is not a person, so why we can use "le", instead of "lo" "la"?



The _le_ refers to the owner of the leg.  In English we would say "Look at *his* leg," but in Spanish they prefer to use the definite article for body parts, and the IO pronoun tells that we are talking about somebody's leg.

Mírale a los ojos = Look at his/her eyes / Look him/her in the eyes

You can't substitute _le, _which is an indirect object pronoun, for _lo_ or _la_, which are direct object pronouns in this case.

Míralo.  Look at it.
Mírale al xxx.  Look at his xxx.


----------



## Agró

He *mirado a* izquierda y derecha y doy mi brazo a torcer.


----------



## jolugaju

Un niño malo aprende rápidamente que "mirar a" es un uso correcto pues de pequeños el profesor nos castigaba en clase y nos decía ...
"Mira a la pared".
Otras pistas ... 
- ¿Qué tengo que mirar? - La pared.
- ¿A dónde miras? - A la pared.


----------



## anita mazzon

Sendro Páez said:


> Not so fast, gengo, the first one is correct as well. While "_Mira esto_" means "Take a look at this," "_Mira a esto_" means "Look at this." I don't know whether my poor explanation in English makes any sense...


Your explanation is not so clear on the difference.

OK, what about "miráselo"? Possible?


----------



## jolugaju

(2 médicos hablando de un paciente)
- Su tobillo tiene una herida. Míraselo tú, por favor.
(Con acento en la i)


----------



## anita mazzon

¡Gracias! ¿El acento no es antepenúltima?


----------



## jolugaju

Ven y mira qué bonito es esto. (Sin acento)
Míralo bien. (Con acento en la i)
Míraselo ya. (Con acento en la i)
Mirémoslo de una vez. (Con acento en la e)
Estoy mirándolo con mucha atención. (Con acento en la a)
Hay que mirarlo mejor. (Sin acento)


----------



## anita mazzon

¡Toma! ¡Gracias!

(Tus ejemplos me recuerdan una película de Albert Serra....)


----------



## Matty08

So we can use "a " when we mean a person\animal or a part of its body, yeah?
I got another 2 questions for you 
1. How do we say "Look at the pencil" 
2. How do we say "Look at his hoodie (that he is wearing )"? "Mirale a la blusa"?

Thanks


----------



## gengo

Matty08 said:


> 1. How do we say "Look at the pencil"
> 2. How do we say "Look at his hoodie (that he is wearing )"? "Mirale a la blusa"?



Both of those would be just "mira," and in the second one I would use the possessive "su."


----------



## Matty08

So then "Mira el bolígrafo", yes?


----------



## jolugaju

Mira el bolígrafo. (No se especifica de quien es el bolígrafo)
Mira su bolígrafo.
Mira la blusa. (No se especifica de quien es la blusa)
Mira su blusa.

Por cierto *hoodie* no tiene traducción directa (con una sola palabra) en español. Quizás sería "*sudadera con capucha*".
Una *blusa* es una camisa de mujer. Creo que es *blouse* en inglés.


----------

